# fishing Deale, MD



## slapmaster (Oct 3, 2001)

Does anyone know of any piers or other good areas that might be fishable from shore in either Deale, MD, or the Chesapeake Beach areas? I'll be in Tracey's Landing this Saturday evening, but, I'd like to do some fishing around the mid-afternoon/early-evening hours. Thanks, in advance, for your help and advice.


----------



## granpafish (May 5, 2003)

There is a pier just North of Cheasapeake Beach. (North Beach Pier) and another about 4 miles south of Chesapeake Beach. (Breezy Point)


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

If you fish NBP you need to fish it on the outgoing tide.

Sa 14 High 4:16 AM 2.1 5:41 AM Set 5:32 AM 99
14 Low 11:37 AM 0.4 8:32 PM Rise 9:16 PM
14 High 4:27 PM 1.0
14 Low 9:55 PM 0.2

As you can see from the tides for that day 4:30pm would be about the time to start. The same would apply to Breezy Point as there is only about a 30 to 40min offset. If it were me I would fish Sat morn from 4am until about 10am and call it a day. You should catch fish at that time. For bait you'll want bloodworms and fresh shrimp. After you catch a Spot cut it up for bait, if the Blues are around they'll tear it up. I've done well the last three times I've been there but only on the outgoing tide...Goodluck & tightlines


----------

